# Dumbo red mosaic guppies



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's a video of my dumbo red mosaic guppies. Those fry can be left with teh adults. They won't chase nor eat them. 
Dumbo guppies are also known as big ear guppies and elephant ear guppies.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

susankat said:


> Looks great.


Thank you


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Looking good. Those females look ready to burst with babies.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

All the females that are in there are pregnant at the moment. They have a gestation period of 3 weeks. This is because the warm air is hanging at the top of the set up. This results in a shorter gestation period.


----------

